# Apps umprogrammieren



## EinsteigerxD (29. Jun 2017)

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe letztens eine App im PlayStore gesehen.
Es ist eine einfache Offline-App.
Hier der Name: Sinnlose App 
Autor: Robin Wolf

Ist es möglich, eine solche App umzuprogrammieren?
Und wie bekomme ich sie auf den Computer.
Klar, per USB-Kabel verbinden, aber was dann herüberschieben?
Ich habe auch Android-Studio, soll man es darin öffnen?

Ich bin noch unerfahren und brauche Hilfe!


----------



## mrBrown (29. Jun 2017)

Ist's zufällig Open Source?


----------



## EinsteigerxD (29. Jun 2017)

Hmm.. Das weiss ich nicht. Aber das ist die erste App des Creators und war rein aus Testzwecken gemacht.


----------

